# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Protonic programmable resistors, MIT.nano, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - MIT.nano

Murat Onen

----------


## Airicist2

Article "New hardware offers faster computation for artificial intelligence, with much less energy"
Engineers working on “analog deep learning” have found a way to propel protons through solids at unprecedented speeds.

by Adam Zewe
July 28, 2022

----------

